# 90% Of Canadian Prostitutes Are Aboriginal



## Tank (May 2, 2009)

News Canada
Flesh trade targets natives
Young Aboriginal women used as a sex commodity in cities across Canada

"The average age of Aboriginal girls who are human trafficked is between seven and 12 years old," says Jo-Ann Daniels, interim executive director for the Metis Settlements General Council in Edmonton. On the street corners of Canada's largest cities, thousands of women are bought and sold every night. 

Most of them, experts say, are aboriginal and an alarming number are trafficked. 

Given the total lack of statistics gathered on domestic trafficking in this country, it is no wonder there is nothing to accurately illustrate exactly how many Aboriginal people are being trafficked. But this is what is known: 

- More than 500 Aboriginal women have gone missing or been murdered in Canada over the last few decades. 

- According to research conducted by gang expert Michael Chettleburgh, 90% of the teenaged, urban prostitutes in Canada are Aboriginal. 

- About 75% of Aboriginal girls under 18 have been sexually abused, says Anupriya Sethi, who has researched the issue. Of those, half are under 14 and nearly a quarter are younger than seven. 

Flesh trade targets natives | Canada | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## eots (May 2, 2009)

well thats what tends to happen when alcoholic parents molest their  own children..until that stops not much will change


----------



## Said1 (May 2, 2009)

65% of all aboriginal children milk alergies.


----------



## strollingbones (May 3, 2009)

ahh blueberry blondes....while i was in canada....i didnt notice a major number of hookers....and when i did they were in montreal ...all pale white canadians....


what is the point of the post..natives in canada have it fucking made....might wanna check into the many government programs for them...but no program can stop the drinking and fighting and such that goes on...did the article mention most are molested by natives....it aint like the great pale canada is after native kids


----------



## editec (May 3, 2009)

Most prostitutes start out as poor and abused children so this probably isn't so surprising.


----------



## Said1 (May 3, 2009)

The number of Aboriginal prostitutes may not be so high in the Eastern Canada, but native populations in urban cities such Vancouver, Calgary, Winnipeg is higher. Winnipeg has an area downtown they call (called)  Indian Skid row - they have the largest urban aboriginal population in Canada, next to Saskatoon and Edmonton.


----------



## strollingbones (May 3, 2009)

now i will admit in vancouver...i took a wrong turn in gas town and ended up in a "skid row" area....it was natives drinking or drunk....or doing junk....in vancouver...od's are common but the junkies were of all colors...fucking asians love that crack


----------



## Said1 (May 3, 2009)

You're absolutely correct. Vancouver (AKA Hongcouver) is very multi-cultural. Let me guess, nearby  E. Hastings?   My ex stubled into that area looking for a cheap hotel - he contracted a nasty flu, but had a good time at the bar he went to. Bloody ass is like the littlest hobo!


----------



## Tank (May 4, 2009)

eots said:


> well thats what tends to happen when alcoholic parents molest their  own children..until that stops not much will change


 Where is your tolerance for other cultures customs?

Hater


----------



## eots (May 4, 2009)

While the phrase "Skid Row" was made popular during the Depression to describe run-down parts of town, the Word Detective dates the phrase to 19th-century logging towns in the Pacific Northwest. The loggers built "skid roads," which were made of old railroad ties or heavy wooden planks, to facilitate moving felled trees down to the mill. 
Word Origins, which dates the term to around 1880, goes on to describe how these "skid roads" eventually became associated with the areas where the loggers hung out, replete with bars, brothels, and bums. By the 1930s, "skid road" became a bad part of town called "skid row."


----------



## eots (May 4, 2009)

Tank said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > well thats what tends to happen when alcoholic parents molest their  own children..until that stops not much will change
> ...



I don't hate . it is somewhat painful for me to discuss... my first wife adopted a native girl at birth and she was like my own daughter and is no longer with us.. .I have  lived on a reservations .. .its tragic..I feel them..I  was there for 6 months ..and attended 3 funerals..2 suicides and one child ..rocky ..who was run over by a  drunk driver who left ihis car gear and it rolled down the drive way killing the child and..I witnessed a man beaten to death....I see they are some what trapped in a cycle of abuse but I also see there is comes a time for personal responsibility if it is ever to change...


----------



## Toro (May 4, 2009)

Said1 said:


> You're absolutely correct. Vancouver (AKA Hongcouver) is very multi-cultural. Let me guess, nearby  E. Hastings?   My ex stubled into that area looking for a cheap hotel - he contracted a nasty flu, but had a good time at the bar he went to. Bloody ass is like the littlest hobo!



Yeah, the Downtown East Side.

East Hastings was once a happening place.  When my wife's parents drove out to see us when we were living in Vancouver, they booked a room on East Hastings.  They last remembered it when it was a nice street in the 1950s.  Thinking it was still such, they booked a room there.  Needless to say, its changed a bit.  

(And yes, we got them out of there.)


----------

